# NF How do you handle NTs?



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

I quite like them! One of my good friends is an INTP and we have amazing conversations. We just click and can babble away with ease. What's even better, we can share comfortable silences! Hurrah! I hate that awkward silence. It's the type where you're sitting there wondering what the hell to talk about that. 

Anyway. Them NT types. I find them really easy to talk to, even more than NF sometimes. It's those Sensing types which confuse me. I don't have a lot of N friends, mostly SFPs or SFJs. I get along with them okay but I can never be part of their world. In some way or another, I always feel left out. I sometimes have difficulty connecting with them. Unlike with my NF/NT friends, I can't have the conversations I want to. Sure, we can ramble about some shit but they don't want to take it deeper. I'm not bagging out on the Sensing types, I'm just saying how I feel. But when it comes to talking with my NF/NT friends, I'm at complete peace. Sadly, I don't know a lot of NF/NT's though. 

With that said, I can sometimes find NTs a bit soulless but hey, I bet they think I'm overemotional...

I have known mr INTP for seven years now and it's only recently that's it grown even better. I have become more honest with him, more up front... and he loves it. The same with my other Thinking friends (even the STs.) They really do appreciate you being honest, even if is ugly. 

How do you feel about NTs? I'm curious. 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Saboteur (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm on the other end but will share my experience anyway:

Two of my three best friends are NFs. One is an INFP and the other, my step-sister, is an ENFJ.

The ENFJ is very open, direct, and sometimes a little overly emotional, but when it comes to dealing with people, she's my go-to girl for advice.

As for the INFP, I love her to death. I have no problem with her (even when she interrupts my dates with an existential crisis) and love how deeply she accepts and understands others. We have amazing conversations when she, my boyfriend (an INTJ), and I are in a group. Her emotionality comes across more as passion to me, which I don't mind. :wink: (It might help that her IQ is, and I'm not exaggerating, 160+.)

The only NTs with whom you might have an EMOTIONAL problem are INTJs. In my personal experience with my boyfriend, he is less tolerant of Feelers than he is Sensors, while I am the other way around.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

NTs are pretty easy for me to talk to in general, aside from a few certain ones that I feel are kind of pretentious (for example, a certain INTP I know has an annoying "I'm the only person in the world that thinks for himself" sort of complex). Aside from the rare, obnoxious ones that have to remind you every five seconds about how much smarter than you they are, I get along with NTs quite well, actually. In fact, I'm fairly certain pretty much all of my closest male friends are NTs of some sort.


----------



## FiNe SiTe (Dec 11, 2009)

I get along with NT's pretty well, it might help tho that
most of the ones i know are my family but thats not the point.
Im yet to experience one outside family. Bring them on! :crazy:


My mum and my sister are INTP's, we sometimes can have 
deep disussions through to the early hours of the night and think up
some great ideas for the future that we 
would never do but think them up anyway.
My ESFJ dad thinks were crazy and would never do such a thing.

My mum is very loving and caring and my sister us super fun and intelligent.
(she showed me MBTI) :laughing:
My INTJ cousin on the other hand, i find we have to many of those awkward silence's
I do admire him, ive admired him since i was 7, seen him 
as a big brother, but i never know what to say to him so it can get a bit awkward.

I did once have a ENTP friend, i think, during grade 7, he was awesome. 
We would go down to the back of the oval and play made up games, 
make up cool characters and play them out.

I think i seem to get along better with NP types because all my best friends have been NP's

ENTP 
ENFP
INFP
INTP 
:laughing:

GO! NT'S


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

I lub dem. I really get along with INTP's well. We just compliment each other in most situations. Never really met an entj for more than 5 minutes. I love INTJ's as well. 

But back to the question. I'm just myself. It works.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

*INTP*
I've had many INTP friends and dated a few. We can get along very well, and have similar perspectives, sense of humor, interests. The conversation can be natural, easy, and enjoyable. 

The clash comes when they get argumentative. The lack of compassion or effort to understand other people annoys me sometimes - it makes them seem critical in an elitist way. The more balanced the INTP, the less this is so. 

I don't think I am am overly emotional or unreasonable person, so that does not seem to be an issue. I am open to exploring ideas and debating/analyzing different perspectives, but not over stupid things, and some delicacy is needed at times. I think they might mistake an unwillingness to argue something as not having a good argument - big mistake some NTs make with people. I imagine they might find me too sensitive at times, and they probably see me as stubborn as I see them.

They actually vent/whine to me much more than I ever do with them, but I'm used to that with people. 

*INTJ*
I have mixed feelings about INTJs. I've dated quite a few. There's a strange draw at first, but we never really connect. I find them a bit dull and sometimes arrogant, and they seem to think I'm an enigma. I can see in their face that they don't know what to make of me. I don't like being misunderstood, so that's probably part of the turn-off.

*ENTP*
I don't know too many IRL, save for my biological father. I'm not crazy about my father, because he sucks as a dad. My ESFP sister's best friend is ENTP and she's funny and always nice to me, but I couldn't see myself being close to her or having any deep conversation.

*ENTJ*
I've only encountered a few; not enough real world data to say.


----------



## statickitten (Jan 10, 2010)

One of my best friends is an ENTP. She and I have very similar personalities, but at times she is more practical than I am. I'm more imaginative. But we get along quite well because of similarities, and our few differences make our friendship unique to one-another.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

I could have sworn that I was going to hear someone say: "Hide in a bunker and hope they don't notice you're there."


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 14, 2010)

> With that said, I can sometimes find NTs a bit soulless but hey, I bet they think I'm overemotional...


My INTP friend and I are both artists, and it's interesting to see how different our ideas are. Once he drew a picture of a flower, and wrote something like, "I picked this for you so you could watch it die," and I went _oh my god how morbid_, but to him it wasn't upsetting in the least. We've gotten into discussions about it several times. He always says something like, "That's just life. It's not a sad thing, it's just telling you to treasure every moment." 

That's one of the things I love about having an INTP friend. I struggle against giving my feelings too much power, and when I'm around my F friends too much, it tends to magnify itself. When I'm around my INTP friend, I feel balanced and at peace, and I think he feels the same way.


----------



## neptunesky (Dec 26, 2009)

Blackbird! Are you from the INFP LJ community by any chance?  I recognise the profile picture. 

Anyway. I understand what you mean. My INTP friend is able to accent some truly horrible things and not dwell on them... as I would. He continues on living and even says "there are worse things." I wish I could be strong like that. Some days, I wish I wasn't so damn sensitive! Haha. Like with your INTP friend, mine also helps me feel more balanced and at peace. And in return, I help mr INTP with feelings and what not. It's quite good... difficult at times but good.


----------



## Arioche (Aug 5, 2009)

Oh NTs...how I love you.

Well, I suppose not all NTs, there are individual differences and preferences, but I usually get along with them great. 
They live in the same world as me, but can see things from a completely different direction, so it's like we supplement each other and are able to reach an insight we would not be able to reach individually. This, of course, means we often have very engaging and deep conversation on all kind of subjects, I think they're a lot of fun. 

NTs are also able to serve as my foil. Calming ice to my often burning (and at times, smoldering) fire. They keep me (as well as my emotion and passion) in check, and without some of my NT friends keeping me out of trouble, I would've had a lot more dealing with authority. In return, most usually seem to enjoy the spark of subjectivity, passion, and emotion I share with them.

My favorite NT type is INTJ, especially of female variation. I tend to have an almost magnetic attraction for them. I usually prefer the introverted NTs over extroverted as I tend to butt heads with ENTx, especially if they are headstrong.

There are always exceptions, however. I can't stand NTs who arrogantly (and in my opinion, ignorantly) look down upon emotions/subjectivity/feelings, or NFs in general. I've seen some NTs who are so stuck up on themselves being "logical, objective, and correct" that they expect you to submit to their way of thought/actions. Bah.

Anywho, I don't have many NTs around me, unfortunately. Out of my close circle of friends, I only have my gf (INTJ) and another (Who I believe to be ENTP). However, I've met many NTs online, few of which I befriended (you know who you are :wink, and they are awesome. <3


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

I find them interesting but they can be argumentative and condescending at times and that will be the end of it for me.


----------



## sjones (Jan 20, 2010)

NTs are nuts. Just put a U between N and the Ts and you have NUTs. They are also loonie and think they are greater than they really are. They hardly know how to self reflect and can't see beyond their own perspective. Yes they suffer from tunnel vision.


----------



## mutton (Jan 21, 2010)

NTs are great! My best friend is an INTP. We understand each other very well, and are often on the same page. In general, I find that NTs are a great source of ideas and theories that can keep my mind busy. They are also better at thinking out specifics of said ideas. It seems that any topic bounced back and forth between an NT and NF becomes just keeps growing and becoming perfected.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

My only experience is dating ENTP and INTJ. So far they have made for much better relationships than with another NF. There was much better communication, much more directness and therefore honesty, felt like we both discovered and grew, and MUCH less drama. I am an NF but I can't stand drama in relationships.


----------



## spifffo (Jan 21, 2010)

One of my best friends is a male ENTP, and I've never been able to have such consistently interesting and easy conversation with anyone else. We tried dating off and on for a year, but it never worked...we were fantastic friends, but horrible lovers...the "I'm falling in love with you" reaction just never really happened with us, and our take on romance and relationships was just too different: I found a lot of his ideas about love to be contrived and overly idealistic, and he didn't find me responsive enough (Fe clash with Fi.) Also, he was looking for something much more long-term than I was at the time.

My first serious boyfriend was an INTJ (Enneatype so/sp 1), and the "I'm falling in love with you" reaction definitely happened with us. The only real problem we had came with intellectual conversations...he'd be in debate-mode while I'd be in just-trying-to-make-sense-of-all-this-information mode...he talked to "win" while I talked to synthesize...so of course he "won" every time and I felt bad about myself. Otherwise I still think very highly of him, and I believe he always had my best interest at heart, as I did his. Like the ENTP though, he wanted something more long-term than I did, so we broke up.

I am only sure enough to type one person I know as ENTJ--a girl that shares a lot of mutual friends with me. The two of us were never particularly close, but we do seem to have a lot of experiences and opinions in common. We're also both just bad at reaching out to other girls. She, however, is an example of an NT that doesn't like long-term commitment in relationships--the two of us have similar hangups about this.

I probably know some INTPs, but I'm not sure enough about any of them to comment here.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

*INTP's*
I stay away.
*INTJ's 
*I quite like, and enjoy talking with them.They're more open minded and less judgmental.

I don't know about the other NT types. Don't know that if I've ever met them or never recognized them when I did. I don't know all the MBTI types well.


----------



## shoeless (Nov 11, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> *INTP's*
> I stay away.
> *INTJ's
> *I quite like, and enjoy talking with them.They're more open minded and less judgmental.



...lolwat



> With that said, I can sometimes find NTs a bit soulless but hey, I bet they think I'm overemotional...


here's the thing about NTs (...or at least me): we tend to be very emotional people at our core. it's just trying to _talk_ about it is like pulling teeth. except worse. in essence, we just don't trust our emotions, and so we try to push them aside, giving us a "soulless" vibe, but in reality, the exact opposite is true. it can be quite damaging.

but it's for that reason that i love NFs. they have a way of beating the emotional stuff out of me when i need it, and as awful as that sounds, well, sometimes i really just _need_ it.


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

I get along with xNTPs very well (ENTPs especially, are all of you guys humorously wacky!?! LOL!!!), it's xNTJs I have issues with (though less so than with xSTJs) because of their Te and my Fe clashing. I have noticed that many xNTJs, especially Financial/Business-oriented ENTJs, have trouble NOT seeing things in terms of mere Utilitarian calculation and "ends-justify-the-means" thinking. I have also noticed that nearly all Right-Wing Libertarians, especially Randoid Objectivists (who I HATE with a vicious passion), that I run into on the Internet and are typed are INTJs, which creeps me out.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 13, 2009)

> With that said, I can sometimes find NTs a bit soulless but hey, I bet they think I'm overemotional...


I had a conversation just yesterday with an INTJ girl how NTJs are .. sort of (seemingly?) emotionally dead, or at least retarded.
Both of us agreed that we don't trust our emotions, analyzing (for her) and weighing (for me) the matter is our initial reactions, rather that expressing feelings. She looks at things like they're lab rats to dissect, while I look at them as decisions to make.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

Vanitas said:


> I had a conversation just yesterday with an INTJ girl how NTJs are .. sort of (seemingly?) emotionally dead, or at least retarded.
> Both of us agreed that we don't trust our emotions, analyzing (for her) and weighing (for me) the matter is our initial reactions, rather that expressing feelings. She looks at things like they're lab rats to dissect, while I look at them as decisions to make.


 
I find them to be "emotionally dead" _except _with their lover.


----------



## amanda32 (Jul 23, 2009)

shoeless said:


> ...lolwat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Well, I admit, I'm completely biased. 
My father is INTJ and by his own admission "has no feelings".
My brother is INTP and...ah...well...grrrrr....
I also had an INTP collegue/friend last year who recently just stabbed me in the back. 
So...biased. I stay away.


----------



## giraffe11 (Jan 14, 2010)

Vanitas said:


> I had a conversation just yesterday with an INTJ girl how NTJs are .. sort of (seemingly?) emotionally dead, or at least retarded.
> Both of us agreed that we don't trust our emotions, analyzing (for her) and weighing (for me) the matter is our initial reactions, rather that expressing feelings. She looks at things like they're lab rats to dissect, while I look at them as decisions to make.


I wish I could understand this.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

sjones said:


> NTs are nuts. Just put a U between N and the Ts and you have NUTs. They are also loonie and think they are greater than they really are. They hardly know how to self reflect and can't see beyond their own perspective. Yes they suffer from tunnel vision.


The "logic blinders" are very annoying, especially when they try and claim objectivity. What's worse is, being iNtuitives, they seem to _think_ they are open-minded. Uh huh. :laughing:


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

Vanitas said:


> I had a conversation just yesterday with an INTJ girl how NTJs are .. sort of (seemingly?) emotionally dead, or at least retarded.
> Both of us agreed that we don't trust our emotions, analyzing (for her) and weighing (for me) the matter is our initial reactions, rather that expressing feelings. She looks at things like they're lab rats to dissect, while I look at them as decisions to make.


That's it exactly. 

I look at emotions as things to be analyzed and if they do not have probable reasoning behind them they're disregarded and even if they do have reason behind them I tend to push them aside and go on with my life.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

So Long So Long said:


> That's it exactly.
> 
> I look at emotions as things to be analyzed and if they do not have probable reasoning behind them they're disregarded and even if they do have reason behind them I tend to push them aside and go on with my life.


Shouldn't this be the goal? Not that I don't appreciate my NFness, I like that I can empathize with others feelings. It's just that what you've described is what I've been taught to do in therapy. Because of my experience with it, I also see emotions and things to be analyzed. I think a lot of us can learn healthy processes from NTs. And perhaps vice versa.

We need each other.


----------



## NastyCat (Sep 20, 2009)

amanda32 said:


> *INTP's*
> I stay away.
> *INTJ's *
> I quite like, and enjoy talking with them.They're more open minded and less judgmental.
> ...


Ahahaha...what?!

INTPs tend to be one of the most open-minded types of all. They're the masters of mimicry and blending in, and as such, they're easy to get along with.

...

My sister is an INFP, and according to her, she loves me to bits. I care about her, too. She's really sensitive, so I've developed my more sensitive side thanks to her. She can't really "turn it off" completely even when she's using her Thinking functions when talking to me. She has inspired me to be a little bit more compassionate.

According to her, I helped her develop the tools for thinking for herself rather than resorting to mindless regurgitation of methods taught by schools. Apparently, my unconventional methods of doing things opened her eyes the many possibilties to problem solving. She's now the top of her grade (and possibly within the top 10 within the state) in high school mathematics.

There's probably a great deal that we've learnt from each other that neither of us have noticed, but when I'm dealing with NFs, I don't feel any (emotional) barriers from what I've learnt thanks to growing up with her.

Frankly, the iNtuitives, especially the T vs F dimensions, have a great deal to learn from each other. Fs help Ts learn more about dealing with their emotions in which they deem to be irrational. On the other hand, Ts help Fs rationalise their emotions.

I can't say much for ENXXs and INXXs, or ENTXs and ENFXs, dealing with each other, but the INTXs and INFXs like to be THEMSELVES when dealing with each other.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

[B said:


> *So Long So Long*[/B]]I look at emotions as things to be analyzed and if they do not have probable reasoning behind them they're disregarded and even if they do have reason behind them I tend to push them aside and go on with my life.





pinkrasputin said:


> Shouldn't this be the goal? Not that I don't appreciate my NFness, I like that I can empathize with others feelings. It's just that what you've described is what I've been taught to do in therapy. Because of my experience with it, I also see emotions and things to be analyzed. I think a lot of us can learn healthy processes from NTs. And perhaps vice versa.
> 
> We need each other.


Oh barf....I've always analyzed my emotions. I bet most NFs naturally do that much better than NTs. Too many of them deny they even have much emotion and too many aren't smart enough to see the value in them. I don't see pushing aside emotions that aren't immediately decipherable as "reasonable" as being a goal at all.

Listening to and understanding your emotions is part of the process of developing ideals, as well as compassion and empathetic ability. Emotions are like a compass that point you in a general direction, but they can be vague. Analyzing them and gleaning understanding of what they are saying can help you discover the best course to take in solving a problem or reaching a goal, one which looks out for yourself as much as other people. Of course, if you fly off in the direction your emotion is signaling immediately, then you're going to have problems. However, ignoring emotions can also lead you to problems. This is where too many NTs stick on logic blinders because they fail to take into account emotions in themselves and other people, and instead of being useful, the emotions just become obstacles and get trampled over.

Pushing aside emotions is NOT healthy. If the emotion is not proving reasonable in the moment, it still needs to be dealt with. Pushing it down is going to cause it to arise later in some seemingly unrelated manner, and then it will be much harder to decipher. I often think an emotional reaction that seems out of proportion to the situation is a response to something the person is registering as symbolic for a much, much greater issue. If they figure that issue out, they'll likely channel the emotion where it should be going and it will become positive passionate feeling that motivates for good.


----------



## Excelsio (Jan 27, 2010)

Wow, I have forgotten how attracted I am to INFPs before reading this thread HA HA


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> Oh barf....I've always analyzed my emotions. I bet most NFs naturally do that much better than NTs. Too many of them deny they even have much emotion and too many aren't smart enough to see the value in them. I don't see pushing aside emotions that aren't immediately decipherable as "reasonable" as being a goal at all.
> 
> Listening to and understanding your emotions is part of the process of developing ideals, as well as compassion and empathetic ability. Emotions are like a compass that point you in a general direction, but they can be vague. Analyzing them and gleaning understanding of what they are saying can help you discover the best course to take in solving a problem or reaching a goal, one which looks out for yourself as much as other people. Of course, if you fly off in the direction your emotion is signaling immediately, then you're going to have problems. However, ignoring emotions can also lead you to problems. This is where too many NTs stick on logic blinders because they fail to take into account emotions in themselves and other people, and instead of being useful, the emotions just become obstacles and get trampled over.
> 
> Pushing aside emotions is NOT healthy. If the emotion is not proving reasonable in the moment, it still needs to be dealt with. Pushing it down is going to cause it to arise later in some seemingly unrelated manner, and then it will be much harder to decipher. I often think an emotional reaction that seems out of proportion to the situation is a response to something the person is registering as symbolic for a much, much greater issue. If they figure that issue out, they'll likely channel the emotion where it should be going and it will become positive passionate feeling that motivates for good.


I agree completely and it is a problem of mine (The pushing aside the emotions thing).

I've had them arise on me in random circumstances too and that's never fun. 

I have the very problem of even KNOWING what emotion really is. I feel things, yes. But what? Sadness, joy, pain? I don't always know and that's why I have to analyze. Then I can go, "Oh, such and such happened so I must be sad." It's usually negative emotions that I have a harder time with, however and tend to avoid because of experiences as a young child. 

But yeah. What you said is pretty much true.


----------



## dude10000 (Jan 24, 2010)

> I had a conversation just yesterday with an INTJ girl how NTJs are .. sort of (seemingly?) emotionally dead, or at least retarded. Both of us agreed that we don't trust our emotions


That's interesting. My emotions are completely transparent, and I take them at face value. If I'm happy or annoyed, I don't feel the need to rummage for a reason to tack to it.

This ties into decision making and sentimentality too. Consider regime change in Iraq. Not liking Saddam, not trusting him, believing he was a bad person-- were all perfectly good motivations for taking him down. Perhaps there were outcomes we would dislike by doing so which recommended against taking him down. But as long as we're dealing with likes and dislikes, we're taking real, concrete considerations into account. Some people, however, give this doublethink bull about "Yes, Saddam was a bad guy and so and so and so, BUT we need to respect principle X!" where "X" might be Social Justice, Sovereignty, Rights, or some other phony baloney abstraction. Some people have way too much gack in their heads.

On the other hand, I don't like emotions that aren't genuine. I remember a few years ago a lot of people passing petitions along to stop suffering in Sudan. But none of them, when confronted, were willing to support deploying military personnel to make that happen. It was as if they wanted to show how big their hearts were so everyone could ooh and ahh about how big their hearts were, without recommending the *action* that shows they have a big heart. This is just pure concentrated sentimentality, and *that* irritates the hell out of me.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

OrangeAppled said:


> Oh barf....I've always analyzed my emotions. I bet most NFs naturally do that much better than NTs. Too many of them deny they even have much emotion and too many aren't smart enough to see the value in them. I don't see pushing aside emotions that aren't immediately decipherable as "reasonable" as being a goal at all.
> 
> Listening to and understanding your emotions is part of the process of developing ideals, as well as compassion and empathetic ability. Emotions are like a compass that point you in a general direction, but they can be vague. Analyzing them and gleaning understanding of what they are saying can help you discover the best course to take in solving a problem or reaching a goal, one which looks out for yourself as much as other people. Of course, if you fly off in the direction your emotion is signaling immediately, then you're going to have problems. However, ignoring emotions can also lead you to problems. This is where too many NTs stick on logic blinders because they fail to take into account emotions in themselves and other people, and instead of being useful, the emotions just become obstacles and get trampled over.
> 
> Pushing aside emotions is NOT healthy. If the emotion is not proving reasonable in the moment, it still needs to be dealt with. Pushing it down is going to cause it to arise later in some seemingly unrelated manner, and then it will be much harder to decipher. I often think an emotional reaction that seems out of proportion to the situation is a response to something the person is registering as symbolic for a much, much greater issue. If they figure that issue out, they'll likely channel the emotion where it should be going and it will become positive passionate feeling that motivates for good.


Ah, good point. I didn't realize the original comment meant "pushing aside emotions" all together. X

But I do try to analyze my feelings, try to be objective about them (as much as I can) and then see if there is also "another way" of looking at things. Especially if I am in an unhealthy spot emotionally. And you are right, the process does build empathy for others.

I'll admit, I must have read the original statement subjectively as I don't really know complete removal of feelings, I just know "taking a step back, being open to honest examination, then moving forward when I have my answer and feel better about things". 

Thank you for explaining the difference. :happy:


----------



## TaylorS (Jan 24, 2010)

OrangeAppled said:


> The "logic blinders" are very annoying, especially when they try and claim objectivity. What's worse is, being iNtuitives, they seem to _think_ they are open-minded. Uh huh. :laughing:


IMO everyone is inherently irrational at their core, Ts (in general), it seems to me just delude themselves by convincing themselves that their rationalizations are 100% reasonable and logical. I prefer to be more humble and be alert for attempts by my mind to spin nice-sounding rationalizations and to try to find the basis of the rationalization.


----------



## NeedsNewNameNow (Dec 1, 2009)

shoeless said:


> ...lolwat
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the things I love about my INFP friend is I can open up so easily to her about my feelings, when it's very hard to talk about them with other people. She doesn't even need to beat it out, it's like she has a key to the closet where my emotions are locked up.


----------



## Repus (Feb 10, 2010)

i like nfs


----------



## Kevinaswell (May 6, 2009)

Honesty is like people porn for me.

Mmmmmmm.


----------



## decided (May 17, 2009)

neptunesky said:


> I quite like them! One of my good friends is an INTP and we have amazing conversations. We just click and can babble away with ease. What's even better, we can share comfortable silences! Hurrah! I hate that awkward silence. It's the type where you're sitting there wondering what the hell to talk about that.
> 
> Anyway. Them NT types. I find them really easy to talk to, even more than NF sometimes. It's those Sensing types which confuse me. I don't have a lot of N friends, mostly SFPs or SFJs. I get along with them okay but I can never be part of their world. In some way or another, I always feel left out. I sometimes have difficulty connecting with them. Unlike with my NF/NT friends, I can't have the conversations I want to. Sure, we can ramble about some shit but they don't want to take it deeper. I'm not bagging out on the Sensing types, I'm just saying how I feel. But when it comes to talking with my NF/NT friends, I'm at complete peace. Sadly, I don't know a lot of NF/NT's though.
> 
> ...


Most of my friends are NF or NT types.

The NTs I know do 'click' with me. They can be quite protective, give me awesome advice, and my Fe kinda rubs off on them a little bit, so it's nice.

I have a similar experience to you with Sensors, but I kind of like the difference sometimes. It depends on how much effort we are willing to put in, to find a happy compromise. A couple of my good friends are Sensors and the difference is interesting.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Excelsio said:


> Wow, I have forgotten how attracted I am to INFPs before reading this thread HA HA


yep likewise. no ****. my ex gf was an intp...and the one before that.


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

It's such an interesting dynamic. I feel very comfortable around INTP's. I love hearing their ideas, thoughts, and feelings. Their feelings are so beautiful..... so is the potential they have in their mind. I could go on really.


----------



## Halfjillhalfjack (Sep 23, 2009)

One of my oldest friends is an ENTJ, and, well, we did/ and do have our problems, but basically I really love to talk to her because she always gives me her honest opinion and really tries to understand my problems. 
I do have problems with her know-it-all-attitude...uuuuh, that's really annoying....but: very loyal, honest companion....even if we haven't talked to each other for months we never alienate from each other.....I can be myself with her, completely (could also be due to the long time we have known each other).

One of my best friends is presumably an INTJ, and I feel completely understood by her - immediate soul-mate connection with her when meeting her....

The guitarist in my band is ENTP - we can have nice discussions, but.......we're completely different, haha, except for this N-thingee......and.....really hard for an INFJ like me. Don't know. He always wants to be right, and is so egocentric. Really annoying to me. Aah. And he doesn't understand my introversion, my modesty, and our biggest clash is what I would call "inner idealism" (me: wanting to make the best decisions for myself, wanting everything to be perfect, especially in relationships) and "outer idealism" (him: wanting to change the world for the better, to leave something behind when he leaves)....


----------



## Runvardh (May 17, 2011)

Sex, Stargazing, and Science Fiction. =^.^=


----------



## Cookey (Aug 1, 2011)

The rest of my family is composed of NTs. I thought I was an INTP myself for a long time, until I did a cognitive functions test and saw that was not the case. I think I've gained stronger thinking functions because of my family. I get along pretty well with my family most of the time, except when I think I'm being overemotional, and think that they think I'm just acting ridiculous and irrational. Then I flip out more.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

I find conversations with NT's very interesting and I tend to learn a lot. I have no problem with relating to Sensors for the most part, but I tend to share more of my strange theories with other iNtuitives. My best friend is an ISFP, though, and we relate on a very deep level.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

neptunesky said:


> Sorry for the long post.


Great post. I'm an NT too so a post like yours is always fun. But your last line, the one I quoted, was GREAT!. I'm just not sure if you were serious or not.


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I don't handle them i accept them.My friends who are NTs.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I know an NT I'm very fond of. I usually admire NT's a lot, sometimes I feel intimidated by them. But from my experience, I love having conversations with them.


----------



## Wolfgang Samsa (Feb 10, 2012)

!!! u entj people are marvelous.. i also love love love to pick the brains of intjs because they are just so adorable!! NTs complete my inner world completely.. i know i know shoot me im being to mushy right now..U ASKED!


----------



## jungify (Jan 22, 2012)

OrangeAppled said:


> *INTP*
> The clash comes when they get argumentative. The lack of compassion or effort to understand other people annoys me sometimes - it makes them seem critical in an elitist way. The more balanced the INTP, the less this is so.


I've definitely experienced this with T types a lot. It seems like they're more interested in what they have to say and often have no remorse or interest in whether or not it made you feel bad. I think what annoys me the most about this is that it's rude to act like emotions don't matter, especially since regardless of how much of a T you are you still have feelings. I've had some luck convincing Ts that this matters, but they usually just feign it for sake of appeasing you.


----------



## jungify (Jan 22, 2012)

In general NTs can be a blast to talk to. It's great to have their analytical perspective on things I normally shrug off or don't think about. I find them really engaging, especially when it's an in depth conversation. They're great listeners, and pride themselves on their retention as well.

They're stubborn as a mule though, especially in arguments where they've offended you and don't understand why. It can be a real bear to try to get them to understand what it is you meant sometimes when they get defensive too. They have the tendency to take a comment as offense, even when you didn't mean it to offend, and hold strong and fast to it even with plenty of talking down and attempts to convince otherwise.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

Easy. Keep them tied or handcuffed. If they misbehave , sit them in the corner until it passes. They may moan a bit, don't let that fool you, they like a good spanking when they get out of hand. Naughty NT's.


----------



## KateMarie999 (Dec 20, 2011)

NTs are cool. My best friend was mistyped as an INTP and she acts a lot like one too (she's an INFJ). I also have one friend who's an ENTP. I get along with them pretty well. They have this weird way of thinking and speaking that I totally understand and my ENTP friend and I just sit there and make fun of each other endlessly. In fact, I think most of the NTs in my life enjoy mockery and making jokes at the other's expense but I'm never offended by them because I know they don't really mean it (S types and NFs do mean it, which is why that is what ends up hurting me, NTs are just having a laugh).


----------



## Llamarider (Jan 1, 2012)

I am surrounded by my two NT siblings. In fact, I'm the only Feeler in this family of Thinkers. I've grown accustomed to their directness for the most part. I don't necessarily see them as "cruel, heartless, selfish, arrogant" etc etc. I understand it as not an ill intention, but simply a form of how they think, process, and communicate. 
Rather, I see them as quite interesting roud:

However, they have been typed as ENTJ and INTJ, so I can understand them easily through their Ni. I haven't really come across, or identified, an ENTP or INTP just yet.


----------



## The Great One (Apr 19, 2010)

I handle NT's with ease. I don't really have a problem with NT's for the most part.


----------



## geekofalltrades (Feb 8, 2012)

I deal with NTs by essentially turning into one and engaging them on their own turf. I find it really easy to separate emotion and logic and look at things from an objective and analytical standpoint. That's what years of studying science (and growing up under a very involved INTJ father) will do for you.


----------



## Tread Softly (Feb 8, 2012)

neptunesky said:


> With that said, I can sometimes find NTs a bit soulless but hey, I bet they think I'm overemotional....


I wouldn't say "soulless" but I know what you mean. My brother is an NT and out of everyone I've ever known, he knows me best (although not entirely, of course). I connect well with him. Unfortunately, I don't know many NTs. Ss irk me, sometimes I can hardly understand them. Funnily enough though, I can handle NTs (the few I've known) better than NFs. NFs, at least the ones I've known, find me to be too direct or whatever. I'm considerate of feelings but I won't avoid open conversation.


----------



## perfectcircle (Jan 5, 2011)

I really like NTs but sometimes they can be patronizing.


----------



## Dania (Oct 31, 2009)

i dont have to handle INT's, they fit right in for the most part. 

Dont know a thing about ENT's, seems like they are on another planet. IDK any from PerC planet either


----------



## Dastan (Sep 28, 2011)

I cherish my NT friends because of nice discussions and their humor.
These are are my NT friendships:

I've got an ENTJ friend with whom I often talk about politics and future planning / education or history. 
I have to give care about not always agreeing to his oppinion so I had to learn saying "No thats false" or "From my point of view.."
which was very useful for me. 

ENTP friend (could also be INTP): We share a special sense of humor and create jokes. 
This is a very easy-going and happy friendship and neither of us has to give care about appointed times or
strict promises because we are strong Ps would forgive almost everything. 

INTJ (little bit extraverted): I share many interests with this guy: books, history, language, jokes.
He talks a lot and is not able to see that other persons are running out of time 
He is very reliable and also does expect this of me.
It's indeed a bit difficult for me to handle this two things sometimes.

What I observed is that NTs don't show how much they like somebody. 
They rather like to show it indirectly, in e-mails for example.


----------



## Curiously (Nov 7, 2011)

I have had a lot of long-term and continuous interactions with NTs, especially of the introverted type, and this is how I have "handled" them in friendships/relationships:
-I give them space (doesn't hurt that I, too, need space);
-I speak and/or write more cogently when I communicate with them; I naturally keep my language a bit more straight-forward and concise with them;
-I bypass small-talk with them (thankfully, NTs seem to appreciate getting to the "meat" of things like I do...no sugarcoating necessary);
-I show respect for them (I believe most NTs would rather be respected than liked if they had to choose one or the other), and I do indeed respect who they are, how they operate and think, overall, so the mutual respect between us is great!


----------



## Shampoocat (Aug 11, 2011)

neptunesky said:


> With that said, I can sometimes find NTs a bit soulless but hey, I bet they think I'm overemotional...


I don't think that NTs are soulless, but it is true that we are emotional retarded. My feeling probably only scores 10%, because my T (my mind) is so overwhelming strong. 

Some people say that if NT and NFs mix, the NFs can learn from the NTs by harden up a bit (this is true for my ENFJ sister, she says that she learns from my rationality), but I cannot seem to soften down around the Fs. The more feelier-touchier it gets, the more I harden up, because I have the feeling that I am the only one still having her shit together (might also be the case, that I cannot deal with all the drama). 

I really try to develop my F a little bit, because the lack of it is so creepy (but also convenient at the same time, if you want to get things done). If I have an emotion, it is anger. I remember that I used to feel more intense when I was a child. Where did my F go???


----------



## Miss Scarlet (Jul 26, 2010)

I feel the same way. It's like there is this restriction to the flow of the conversation sometimes with S's. Although I've had some of the most hilarious conversations with SP's! They aren't deep really but they're fun to have. And you can't get those from NT's from what I've experienced. SJ types are the hardest for me to talk to. I just don't know how. I don't think that they know either sometimes.


----------



## GoodOldDreamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Two of my good friends are NTs. One's an ENTJ, and the other's an ENTP. Good guys. ) We have a synergy, and it's nice. They bring the T stuff to the table, I bring the F stuff, and there's a balance. I always learn something new from them, and they always find me insightful when I bring the more human elements in, like "how fun is your game to play"?

Of course, my friends and I share common values and all that good jazz, so I'm sure that helps bridge any obstacles there might be (if there really are any). I do sometimes envy how they are much better friends with each other than I am with either of them though. It's to be expected, since they have much more in common, I suppose.


----------



## TrailMix (Apr 27, 2011)

adverseaffects said:


> I really like NTs but sometimes they can be patronizing.


I think its a problem we all have at times (as NTs I mean) haha. Ive noticed it in myself and in those around me. Im an engineering student and id say most of my friends in the major are NTs and male. We are all highly opinionated and highly competitive. If we think we are right, we are right and we all have an ego.

However, we are used to treating each other with a kind of friendly hostility and I would consider it to be an overall friendly atmosphere, but if an SJ or a strong Feeler were to walk in on our conversation, they'd think we were all just assholes when in reality, its just how we naturally interact.

This is true for me and my NT friends, I'm not sure about others but just my insight. 

I totally agree with you and have been told I can appear that way that numerous times, but honestly most of the time, the NT probably doesnt even notice it


----------

